# Confused about knife handle repair



## cavorting (Oct 7, 2016)

My wa handle knife I bought from a shop came apart like this -- I'm confused about how it got to be like this -- did the tang break? was it made in two pieces? How can I repair it to get it usable again?

The blade is attached to the ferrule. The ferrule separated from the handle. The handle has a narrow piece of metal sticking out of it that appeared to have been glued by the edges to the ferrule. 

Any advice most gratefully received!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 7, 2016)

Looks like the tang snapped......somehow :dontknow:


----------



## kielasaurus (Oct 8, 2016)

Never seen that before! I'm sure someone will be along soon with the appropriate advice. If it were mine and it was <$200 I would use a two-part two-ton epoxy and refinish the handle after the glue up but that's just me. It might not be the best for you or for this situation however


----------



## JBroida (Oct 8, 2016)

That's just broken


----------



## ecchef (Oct 8, 2016)

How long ago was this purchased? If it were me, I'd want a replacement.


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 8, 2016)

Borked.


----------



## preizzo (Oct 9, 2016)

Look like an expensive knife. You should return it


----------



## cavorting (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks all, it was under $200 and bought years ago in a different country so returning isn't really an option. I was thinking of trying hide glue to keep it together and functional...?


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 10, 2016)

I would think you would have to remove the tang from the handle, weld it back together, then replace the handle. Even then I wouldn't know how it would hold up under normal use. I might be afraid to push it.


----------



## GeneH (Oct 10, 2016)

How about welding it back together with the broken area sandwiched between 2 pieces of steel? Shouldn't be any question of strength. Save the tang (and maybe the handle by drilling right beside the tang until it can be broken loose. Probably lose the ferrule though.

Welding shouldn't cost much and then you can do the grinding and handle replacement yourself. Fun project knife.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 10, 2016)

Welding could mess with the temper of the blade if done incorrectly I guess... tell your welder that heating anything that comes near the edge over, say, a 150°C would be disadvantageous.

Anything short of the full strength epoxy suggested earlier won't likely result in a viable makeshift repair - the glue will need to keep the blade in place without there being a long tang. This isn't just about glueing some wood.

Depending on how hard the tang is... maybe tapping threads into both faces of the broken tang and linking them with a piece of threaded rod could work?


----------



## jessf (Oct 10, 2016)

Plenty of people have welde broekn knives here with success. I would think if you have the blade submerged in water via cut waterbottle the chances of messing wih heat treat are very low.


----------



## johndavid (Oct 10, 2016)

My first thought would be to turn it into a shorter knife. If its a 240, maybe turn it into a 70' ish paring and shape the remaning part of the blade into a 'new' tang.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 10, 2016)

cavorting said:


> it was under $200 and bought years ago...


Thank it for its service, give it a decent burial and purchase a replacement.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 10, 2016)

@jessf no doubt it can be done, if whoever welds it is aware of what he is welding.

@johndavid if 240, I guess you could have plenty of tang and a 180, might end up a bit deba-esque in blade shape though  But I guess whoever is equipped to recut a hardened sanmai blade, can weld too...

Just noticed that a threaded rod in itself would make a tang that would be likely bombproof if fit into epoxy&filler... IF the tang stump can be tapped.


----------



## GeneH (Oct 12, 2016)

ecchef said:


> Thank it for its service, give it a decent burial....




Noooooooo. <sad panic face> Repurpose it. I for one would love to try shaping it into a into different knife, even if not a kitchen knife. But that's just me. Rather try than just throw it away.


----------



## daveb (Oct 13, 2016)

ecchef said:


> Thank it for its service, give it a decent burial and purchase a replacement.



Yessssssssss.

Round file.


----------



## cadberry (Oct 18, 2016)

I would epoxy it back together for an easy solution that may hold up, epoxy is quite strong


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 18, 2016)

So is a short lever arm... I'd say epoxy is on the right track, but extended the tang with something welded, screwed, brazed... would be best. If just epoxy, try to make sure the two pieces of tang are pressed together with just a bit of epoxy in between them, so they lock and hopefully extend the lever.


----------

